# Limited Entry Elk Muzzle Loader



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I put in for the limited entry Elk has any one on here drawn that? Just wandering how you liked it i guess the only down fall is all the guys after Deer in the same area thanks.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

What LE elk unit did you put in for?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Calling all ducks said:


> I put in for the limited entry Elk has any one on here drawn that? Just wandering how you liked it i guess the only down fall is all the guys after Deer in the same area thanks.


Which is why I put in for the Paunsaugunt. Not a ton of deer hunters there, but not a ton of elk either.

My uncle drew Panguitch a few years back, got an elk.

It's going to be prime bugling time this year.


----------



## outdoors (Feb 6, 2013)

The few times I have been out on the muzzleloader deer hunt the mountain seems pretty empty compared to the archery season. 

The thing that sucks is that archery and rifle have already chased/shot at the elk. I would think they are far more spooked come muzzleloader season.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

You need to withdraw your app. L/E muzzy is horrible and a waste of points! Most years they are bugling hard and that sucks!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Helped brothers the last two years on LE muzzy elk hunts. It is an absolutely AWESOME time to be out in the hills. 

What unit did you put in for? How many points you got?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Personally, I have found that the deer and elk hunters don't really bother each other. I rarely see an elk hunter. Being that the elk are rutting, the deer and elk aren't really in the same areas. At least thats what I've observed.... Attached is a pic of a bull that I was able to stop at about 30 feet while deer hunting last year. He was trotting through until I chirped at him and he stopped long enough for me to get my phone out. 

But as a fore mentioned, it would be tough hunting the rut!

Which unit did you draw?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I drew Panguitch LE in 2012, had a great hunt, got a nice 372 inch 6x7.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

You've had Panquitch a couple of times haven't you bowgy ?
Very nice bull.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2full said:


> You've had Panquitch a couple of times haven't you bowgy ?
> Very nice bull.


Yes, I have been lucky, drew 2 times with 4 points each time then I drew a land owner tag out of all the landowners when one of the purchased tags was turned back in and was too late to resell. ( I manage my wife's family property on the Panguitch unit that is in an association)

One rifle one archery and one muzzy.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice bulls.


----------

